# Neil Peart on David letterman?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup June 9th. http://eatthis.inmusic.ca/2011/05/rush-live-dvd-slated-for-fall-release.html


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting... He just did an hour long segment for "Legends of Classic Rock". He seems to be coming out of his shell as he's known for avoiding TV appearances and interviews. 
Good to see though. He's an intelligent man and is well written beyond the lyrical. If you haven't checked out any of his books I'd recommend them highly!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Interesting... He just did an hour long segment for "Legends of Classic Rock". He seems to be coming out of his shell as he's known for avoiding TV appearances and interviews.
> Good to see though. He's an intelligent man and is well written beyond the lyrical. If you haven't checked out any of his books I'd recommend them highly!


Preaching to the choir here, I've read them all and really love them! I'm a HUGE Rush fan!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I know Neil Peart, jamming with him at the Atlas Hotel in Welland at a Saturday matinee.
His first wife also managed the "Sam the Record Man" in Welland, where he hung out,
and his cousin, a drummer who worked in the store, started a band with me.

When Neil's on David Letterman, I hope he's tapping away with some drumsticks in hand.
Either that, or he crushes Letterman with an opening hug, and goes to a kit for a drum solo.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up ~ I'll be watching thats for sure!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Naw... I can see a half acre of percussion, slowly spinning, descending from the roof of the auditorium,
and when Neil gets on and starts playing, it carries him away.
Later footage will show Geddy standing there looking lost, wondering where he went.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's a press release I got regarding next week on Letterman;


Neil Peart to perform drum solo on Late Show with David Letterman 

CBS has announced that Neil Peart will be the grand finale to a “drum solo week” on Letterman the week of June 6th (yes, you read that right – drum solo week!).

The rhythm section gets its due when the LATE SHOW with DAVID LETTERMAN presents “Drum Solo Week,” featuring some of the finest drummers in music, Monday, June 6-Thursday, June 9 (11:35 PM-12:37 AM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network. 

The air drumming from home begins on Monday June 6th with a drum solo performance by the LATE SHOW’s very own Anton Fig, longtime drummer for Paul Shaffer and the CBS Orchestra.

On Tuesday, June 7, renowned drummer and percussionist Sheila E. performs on the broadcast. 

On Wednesday, June 8, legendary drummer Roy Haynes, who has performed with such jazz greats as Charlie Parker, Miles Davis, John Coltrane and Sarah Vaughn, will take the Ed Sullivan Theater stage. 

And the finale drum solo performance of the week on Thursday, June 9 goes to Neil Peart, drummer for the legendary rock band Rush and regarded as one of the greatest drum soloists in rock music.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this sounds pretty cool!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I saw Roy Haynes in Toronto when he did a clinic for Rogers Drums, if I can remember, 1970-'71.
He was incredible.
Moving a snare drum to the front of the stage, he started a quiet roll in the middle of the skin,
getting louder and moving his sticks towards the rim, getting louder and changing sounds.
He kept this motion going until his arms were flying up and down beside him, beating on the rim,
then bringing it back down to a quiet roll in the middle of the skin.
He did that a few times, sounding like a big wave coming and going. Amazing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Neil Peart is a sexual predator using NSA to kidnap and stymie investigation*



John Watt said:


> Naw... I can see a half acre of percussion, slowly spinning, descending from the roof of the auditorium,
> and when Neil gets on and starts playing, it carries him away.
> Later footage will show Geddy standing there looking lost, wondering where he went.


i can remember years ago there being this rumor that he was kidnapped by the cia because he had solved some equation relating to time travel. he was actually touring on his bike, and writing a book. but while i googled it, i found this guy:
[video=youtube;bbhWaH5axZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbhWaH5axZU[/video] 
his hat has alot more than just foil. 
here is a text i found that led me to it (and also to a really cool interview with peart)
https://groups.google.com/group/rec.arts.movies.current-films/msg/22cca59906ac98d3?hl=pt&pli=1

i never woulda guessed hahahahaha


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The Walmart video guy should be locked up...sounds like he's gone loco...this is from the expanded video description...

"The band members of RUSH are highly intelligent in subject matter so far they exceed the majority and thus won control of the NSA (NSA.gov). They are heavy drug users and bisexual, Neil Peart has a sexual deformity. I know these things because they have pursued me subversively and use the FBI for black ops, literally commit crimes against me to try to "alter" my identity and then seek me to socially intimately involved with them. I have complaints in with Senator Michael Bennet, Governor Ritter and his senior staff, and Boulder, Colorado city council and Wheat Ridge city council that has been staffed by Neil Peart commissioning both cities as FBI agents through & throughout. All cities in Colorado have been staffed with FBI agents as city staffers. This is the corruption of the NSA led - controlled - by the members of RUSH.

They own porn Alley in Toronto and by being the NSA control all levels of police exclusively, and are using this power to kidnap underage kids both boys and girls and selling them overseas apparently in Europe anything goes along this route.

Evidence is strong, Neil states he was married and lost a wife to cancer and a daughter to a vehicle accident. Both are untrue, he was never married and did not have a daughter to lose. RUSH uses the NSA to cheat anti-trust laws and own through effrontery WalMart, Comcast, Cisco, Google, Kmart/Sears, Juniper Networks, Intel, ClearWire, Kroeger, Safeway, and many many more, trillionaires is what they are. These young children at WalMart posted on the missing persons board, are all daddied up in showcase condition, that is a consistent factor for all of them. When committing such crimes being both sides of the equation is how to escape getting caught.

The best way to commit crime is to be the police, this is the working strategy of Neil Peart. www.neilpeart.net"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

see what i mean? and all this time everyone thought they just rocked. now we know they're so much more sinister.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like Neil's got another book out! 
It's called "Far And Away: A Prize Every Time". 
From Wikipedia.... "This book, which he worked on for two years, is based around his traveling in North and South America. It tells how he found in a Brazilian town a unique combination of West African and Brazilian music."


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Looks like Neil's got another book out!
> It's called "Far And Away: A Prize Every Time".
> From Wikipedia.... "This book, which he worked on for two years, is based around his traveling in North and South America. It tells how he found in a Brazilian town a unique combination of West African and Brazilian music."


Excellent! can't wait to read it.


----------

